
An 1828 Balloon Ascent on a Pony - Avawelles
http://mimimatthews.com/2015/12/17/an-1828-balloon-ascent-on-a-pony/
======
twic
I was drinking in that pub a couple of weeks ago! Inexplicably, it has no
monument or plaque commemorating this feat of equestro-aerial navigation.

~~~
Avawelles
It should have one! This balloon launch was apparently a really big deal to to
people back then.

------
crisnoble
For some reason I was really anticipating an old timey video of the event.

~~~
Avawelles
If only!

